# Ferry - Hurghada to Sharm



## Trvls (Oct 8, 2011)

Has anyone taken the ferry from Hurghada to Sharm or Sharm to Hurghada in the last year or so? Can anyone recommend a ferry company? I've read that the main one is suspended. I found one online that is running, but they make you buy the ticket in the office beforehand, which sounds dodgy to me. Any other suggestions of how to get to Sharm would be welcome, avoiding downtown Cairo obviously. I know there's the option to fly or to take a cab. I don't feel safe in cabs, so checking all options.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

El Gouna bus? and if you check Egyptair website, make sure that you put Egypt as your country, you will have much better rates!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Trvls said:


> Has anyone taken the ferry from Hurghada to Sharm or Sharm to Hurghada in the last year or so? Can anyone recommend a ferry company? I've read that the main one is suspended. I found one online that is running, but they make you buy the ticket in the office beforehand, which sounds dodgy to me. Any other suggestions of how to get to Sharm would be welcome, avoiding downtown Cairo obviously. I know there's the option to fly or to take a cab. I don't feel safe in cabs, so checking all options.


Ferry crossings at this time of year can sometimes be a bit rough......you could also go by bus but it's a long journey.....personally i would fly...quicker and more comfortable. and certainly wouldn't even consider going by taxi....have you seen the way they drive.


----------



## Trvls (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks both. Do you know if I have go into downtown Cairo and change there if I get the bus? Or if the buses to Sharm go from the bus stop somewhere in the southern bit of Cairo? I'm hoping to go Wednesday and not sure I want to be in downtown Cairo then. 

Thanks for the Egypt Air tip too.


----------



## hurghada1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Trvls said:


> Thanks both. Do you know if I have go into downtown Cairo and change there if I get the bus? Or if the buses to Sharm go from the bus stop somewhere in the southern bit of Cairo? I'm hoping to go Wednesday and not sure I want to be in downtown Cairo then.
> 
> Thanks for the Egypt Air tip too.


Hi i have done this journey by bus Hurghada-Suez-Sharm took almost thirteen hours and was about 100LE. Not for the faint hearted. You can fly with Egypt air in under an hour. The Ferry service is always getting cancelled with out prior notice so not the most reliable.

Hope this helps


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think you can take the El Gouna bus right away from Hurghada, maybe with a stop-over in Suez.


----------



## Trvls (Oct 8, 2011)

GM1 said:


> I think you can take the El Gouna bus right away from Hurghada, maybe with a stop-over in Suez.


Thanks. I went and asked today and yes there is. Yay! Not sure if it's El Gouna or what route they take, but it's a bus. I'm happy.  

Thanks for your help. The first few bus companies told me I'd have to change at Cairo and I would have taken their word for it otherwise.


----------



## Trvls (Oct 8, 2011)

hurghada1 said:


> Hi i have done this journey by bus Hurghada-Suez-Sharm took almost thirteen hours and was about 100LE. Not for the faint hearted. You can fly with Egypt air in under an hour. The Ferry service is always getting cancelled with out prior notice so not the most reliable.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks alot! I'm not fainthearted and I like the adventure of travelling by land. Will give this a go.


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

The bus sharm- hurghada and vice versa stops in Cairo in tahrir. I have taken it before(never again) you change buses in Cairo or else stop for half an hour. 

Def recommed flying save yourself 13hrs and going to cairo etc. It's relatively cheap. Takes about 40mins in total soo much easier!!


----------



## Trvls (Oct 8, 2011)

cutiepie said:


> The bus sharm- hurghada and vice versa stops in Cairo in tahrir. I have taken it before(never again) you change buses in Cairo or else stop for half an hour.
> 
> Def recommed flying save yourself 13hrs and going to cairo etc. It's relatively cheap. Takes about 40mins in total soo much easier!!


Thanks for the advice. Why never again? I've taken buses around Egypt a bit already, including "second class" buses. And have done London to Berlin a couple of times (23 hours). Not so keen on them being over night, but guessing I'll be safe enough if I keep my head down and don't get off the bus. I'll ask about changing buses tomorrow. If I don't have to change, I think I'll be okay. It shouldn't be going into Tahrir tomorrow as well, as the roads are blocked off to traffic - or so I gather. I'd rather not fly as I'd like to take my bicycle. I feel a lot safer on it when going around town.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Trvls said:


> Thanks for the advice. Why never again? I've taken buses around Egypt a bit already, including "second class" buses. And have done London to Berlin a couple of times (23 hours). Not so keen on them being over night, but guessing I'll be safe enough if I keep my head down and don't get off the bus. I'll ask about changing buses tomorrow. If I don't have to change, I think I'll be okay. It shouldn't be going into Tahrir tomorrow as well, as the roads are blocked off to traffic - or so I gather. I'd rather not fly as I'd like to take my bicycle. I feel a lot safer on it when going around town.


You could probably take your bike if you flew it would go on as hold luggage and Egypt Air might not even charge,they are quite good when it comes to that sort of thing.....and have you ever watched what Egyptians check in....everything but the kitchen sink. Worth a trip to the Egypt Air office to ask.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I take it your a man but in any case buy two seats...that way you have no one beside you, if you are a women try and make sure it is a women behind you


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes agree with maiden I always buy two seats when taking the bus. Have had issues with men sitting behind me as well rubbing my hair!!
I have gotten the bus a lot to Cairo and Alex but the bus to Sharm is so long despite driver driving at an unbelievable speed and then of course the smell of the toilet.It just isn't very pleasant. Also the bus station is out a bit in Sharm ,it doesn't drop you at the Delta bus stop so you will have to get a taxi and fight for the price, so in the end you will spare about 100le by travelling over 13hrs more i'd Def prefer to pay the extra. You can take a bike, I know a friend who has done it on the Sharm- Hurghada numerous times.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

cutiepie said:


> Yes agree with maiden I always buy two seats when taking the bus. Have had issues with men sitting behind me as well rubbing my hair!!
> I have gotten the bus a lot to Cairo and Alex but the bus to Sharm is so long despite driver driving at an unbelievable speed and then of course the smell of the toilet.It just isn't very pleasant. Also the bus station is out a bit in Sharm ,it doesn't drop you at the Delta bus stop so you will have to get a taxi and fight for the price, so in the end you will spare about 100le by travelling over 13hrs more i'd Def prefer to pay the extra. You can take a bike, I know a friend who has done it on the Sharm- Hurghada numerous times.




Lucky you in that it was just your hair, a friend of mine was awaken by a mans hand tweaking her nipples.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I've done both.....ferry and bus!
The ferry, if you can get it, is much nicer. And...I always had to buy a ticket in the little 'office' across the road from Hurghada ferry port. It's just a man with a book of tickets and a desk, but they're legit.

The bus journey is long, no aircon, smelly, and you'll swear you'll never do it again!

Never flown across, but if you can, I would.... anything but that awful bus!!!


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lucky you in that it was just your hair, a friend of mine was awaken by a mans hand tweaking her nipples.


OMG!!!glad it was just my hair now!! I would actually kill I think if that happened me!!

( I don't know how to put smileys in from my phone)


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lucky you in that it was just your hair, a friend of mine was awaken by a mans hand tweaking her nipples.




Seriously!!!???
I would have screamed blue murder.....just to embarass him!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Seriously!!!???
> I would have screamed blue murder.....just to embarass him!!!!




Yes seriously, she told me she was asleep and he woke her up, she slapped him across the face with her handbag and another passenger swapped seats with her. The driver wasn't in the least bit concerned,


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Having travelled up and down both sides of the Gulf of Suez by road regularly for work purposes and seen the driving standards of the buses, I would never take a bus.

One of our company drivers, now sacked was previously a tourist bus driver, and I understand why there was so many accidents, muppetry of the highest order.


----------

